# drilling holes in concrete for rebar



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.simpsonanchors.com/catalog/adhesives/set/index.html


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

For 5/8" rebar, you'll wan to drill 3/4" blow the holes out extremely well with compressed air, using a wire brush-pipe cleaner in with the air is even better.

Not sure what you have access to locally, but our local hardware store even has epoxy, as well as the big box stores.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You want to go to this much trouble for one foot of rebar? Seems extreme.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 7, 2011)

when you use epoxy make sure you are using the right one for the job, you will need Structural epoxy, it is expensive but the right stuff and can be baught at the Depot usually in the lumber section where they have the simpson products


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I get epoxies direct from Abatron. www.abatron.com. They will have better products and a wider range than box stores for sure. I've used them for years but as suggested, your local building supplier may have structural epoxies. If you buy box store stuff, make sure it is still within date range. They are notorious for not rotating inventories on things like epoxies and you can have a real disaster with an epoxy that it is out of date and refusing to ever cure.


----------

